# Zahl in Zehnerpotenz ausgeben



## Feierabend (20. Jan 2012)

Hallo, 

ich möchte eine Zahl mit einem bestimmten Zahlenformat in einem Textfeld ausgeben. 

Das Format soll sein x,xxxxE+(-)y, also in Zehnerpotenzen. 

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank und schönes Woe schonmal!


----------



## HimBromBeere (20. Jan 2012)

Dafür wurde String.format() erfunden...

EDIT: alternativ mal hier nachsehen: Java: How to format String number with tenth exponent - Stack Overflow (ist allerdings auf englisch)


----------



## xerox2204 (21. Jan 2012)

Mit String.format() funktioniert das ganz gut einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------

